# Regelungstechnik



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Hi kann mir jemand sagen ob es einen zusammenhang zwischen Regelstrecken (z.B PT1,Pt-n,Pt0......)
und den Reglern (z.B P-Regler,I-Regler,PI-Regeler,D-Regler,PDI-Regler....)gibt?


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Oktober 2005)

Hmmm, die Frage ist komisch (gestellt).

Ich sage mal ja. Du nutzt den Regler um die angegebenen Strecken optimal zu regeln.

pt


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Kann ich die Regelstrecke (zB PT-n) zu einem bestimmten Regler zuordnen??
Mir ist die ganze Sache einwenig unklar!!


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Oktober 2005)

Der Streckentyp gibt dir das Verhalten der Strecke an. Es gibt Kenngrößen, ab wann die Stecken nicht mehr regelbar sind.

Der P-Regler kann eine Abweichung von Soll zu Ist nicht vollständig ausregeln. 

Der PI Regler kann eine Abweichung vollständig ausregeln, benötigt aber ein wenig Zeit dafür. Dabei verhält sich der P-Anteil wie oben und der I-Anteil tastet sich langsam an den Soll ran.

Der PID-Regler kann eine Abweichung ebenfalls vollständig ausregeln, und kann auf Sollwertsprünge bzw. Istwertsprünge schneller reagieren als die vorherigen Regler.


Das war jetzt unterste Schublade Erklärung. Das ist ein sehr komplexes Thema. Literatur findest du sicher in vielen Schulbüchern der Elektrotechnik. Auch bei den Schlossern sollte das Thema erklärt werden, aber da kenne ich keine Bücher von.

Im Forum gibt es auch einige Beiträge zu PID Reglern und zur Optimierung.

Viel Erfolg, pt


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Oktober 2005)

Hier noch ein paar Lins

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3423&highlight=pid+regler

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=450&highlight=pid+formelsammlung


----------



## Zottel (31 Oktober 2005)

Mechatroniker schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich die Regelstrecke (zB PT-n) zu einem bestimmten Regler zuordnen??


In der Art, daß man sagen könnte, ein PTn-System braucht immer einen Regler mit der und der Struktur? Oder Parametern? Das ist leider nicht so einfach...



> Mir ist die ganze Sache einwenig unklar!!


Welche Vorkenntnisse in Regelungstechnik und Mathematik bestehen?
Ein Regelkreis muß zunächst stabil sein.
Ohne allzuviel Mathematk kannst du vielleicht am Besten im Bode-Diagramm (wikipedia) sehen, worum es geht: Regelstrecke und Regler haben eine frequenzabhängige Verstärkung(Amplitudengang). 
Durch eine ihnen innewohnende Verzögerung drehen sie die Phase eines Signals. Das ist ebenfalls frequenzabhängig.
Für ein PT1-Glied hast du eine Frequenz, ab der die Amplitude sinkt und die Phase um 90-Grad gedreht wird (Das passiert nicht plötzlich. Die charakteristische Frequnz ist bei 45 Grad). Für ein PTn-Glied bekommst du n solche Stellen.

Nun gibt es (für PT2 und höher) Frequenzen, wo die Phasendrehung 180 Grad ist. Dann wird aus der Gegenkopplung eine Mitkopplung. Ist die Amplitude an dieser Stelle >=1, so schaukelt sich das System zu Schwingungen auf.
Ein stabiler Regler ist aber noch lange kein optimaler Regler, sondern nur die Mindestanforderung.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Hab das ganze zeug mal vor 2 Jahren behandelt und seither nichtmehr benötigt!
Damals war mir das einigermaßen klar aber als ich gestern in meine Unterlagen geschaut habe wußte ich gar nichts mehr!!
Ich sag nun einfach mal das ich Grundkenntnisse in Regelungstechnik hatte !
Aber danke mal ür eure Infos


----------



## plc_tippser (31 Oktober 2005)

Es gibt in der Literatur immer dieses schöne Bsp. mit dem Füllstand von einem Tank oder ähnlich. Dort wird mittels eines Schwimmers der Füllstand gehalten. Das finde ich super um sich die Grundlagen klar zu machen.

pt


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Hab nun gerade Mechatronikerprüfung durchgearbeitet
Bei Grundlagen Regelungstechnik steht vollgende Aufgabe:

Die Drehzahl eines Motors soll auf einem Konstanten Wert gehalten werdedn.
1. Welches regelverhalten hat diese Regelstrecke??
2. Was bedeutet dieses Regelverhalten

Die antwort lautet: PT2!!
Wie kommt man darauf??

Ich hoffe ich nerv euch nicht!!!

Gruß Mecha


----------



## Zottel (31 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> PT2!!
> Wie kommt man darauf??


Ich nehme mal an, daß es ein Gleichstrommotor ist.
Um die Drehzahl zu verändern, aänerst du die Ankerspannung.
Nun liegt die Differenz zwischen neuer Ankerspannung und EMK (der Spannung, die der Motor erzeugt) an der Reihenschaltung Ankerkreisinduktivität/Ankerkreiswiderstand. Dieses ein R/L-Glied stellt ein Verzögerungsglied 1.Ordnung (PT1) dar.Wenn an der Drehzahl nichts passieren würde, würde der Ankerstrom dem neuen Wert (UA-EMK)/RA zustreben.
Der steigende Ankerstrom erzeugt nun ein Moment. Die Differenz zum Gegenmoment der Arbeitsmaschine wirkt auf das Trägheitsmoment, so daß hier eine zweite Vezögerung wirksam wird. Daher PT2.
Man könnte es vielleich einfacher sagen: Das System hat zwei Energiespeicher: Ankerkreisinduktivität und  Trägheitsmoment.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Oktober 2005)

Bei eienem Drehstrommotor müsste es doch auch ein PT2 Verhalten sein sein!??


----------

